# Planning to Build the Warre Hive



## bigbearomaha

I have posted the Warre plans on my bee wiki in American measurements if you are interested.

Big Bear


----------



## BBFogl

bigbearomaha said:


> I have posted the Warre plans on my bee wiki in American measurements if you are interested.
> 
> Big Bear


That would be great, do you have a link?


----------



## bigbearomaha

just sent you a pm with link

Big Bear


----------



## Cc bee farm

I have a book written by the creator of the warre hive (people's hive). It explains alot of the things one would want to know about beekeeping with this hive. It is a translated version (french to english). I got it from http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=533&p=28713.


----------



## bigbearomaha

yep, that's the same one I sent him, only with American standard translated dimensions.

Big Bear


----------



## Cc bee farm

What is the link?


----------



## DocBB

Cc bee farm said:


> What is the link?



hello

have a look here

especially here in pdf and imperial mesurement

anyway the plans in mm are adapted to fit usual plankings












and here on a Warre french forum you have some ultimate varroa bottom


----------



## Beethinking

As DocBB posted, the best plans can be found here: http://warre.biobees.com/plans.htm

Cheers,
Matt


----------

